# ¿Como recargar baterias de 12V, 4.5 Ah?



## PalmaGodoy (Mar 18, 2011)

Buenas compañeros,

Aver mi duda es como poder cargar dos baterias de 12V, 4.5 Ah que me trajo mi querido hermano. Estas baterias son CSB de acido de plomo. Estan estan totalmente agotadas, me marcan un voltaje de 0.11V. Al agitarlas se escuxa liquido, es decir, hay una bolsa de aire dentro. Me e informado y tengo entendido que es necesario sacar la tapa e incorporarle agua destilada entre otras cosas para poder recargarlas, siendo este acto algo peligroso. tambien lei que hay que suministrarle una tension flotante, algo mayor a los 12 V.

Bien, queria saber si hay alguna otra manera de recargar estas baterias. Tengo una fuente de 13.8 V y de 3 a 5 Ampers, he probado un poco a recargarlas directamente y se cargan pero no me atrevo a seguir sin antes preguntaros a vosotros que seguro entendeis mucho mas que yo... cualquier recomendacion sera bienvenida... al igual que cualquier consejo de seguridad... 

A continuacion les adjunto las fotos de las baterias con la fuente que les comente anteriormente

GRACIAS A TODOS. SALUDOS.

PD: Si os hace falta cualquier dato, os lo proporcionare enseguida.


----------



## José Rivero (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola, para empezar, si tiene menos de 10v.es probable que la batería esté cruzada, de todas maneras ponle la fuente que tienes, monitoreando la tensión y la corriente, si levanta inmediatamente la tensión ya no sirven si suben tensión lentamente, estan bien, te comento que las baterías de 12v. llegan a alcanzar hasta 16v. así que debes ponerle mas de 18v.con una lamparita en serie, su regimen de carga es de 10% de su corriente total o sea que si se trata de 4.5A. debes cargarla con 0.45A. en 10 hrs . Saludos José Rivero


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2011)

Seguramente lo que se oye no es líquido sino pedacitos de placa sueltos.

Se puede recuperar solo un porcentaje de baterías , y recuperarlas aproximadamente a un 50 % de su capacidad original.

Así que ponete a leer [Tutorial] Como recuperar baterías de Gel 

Saludos !


----------



## PalmaGodoy (Mar 19, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas¡¡

Me pondre manos a la obraaa JOSE RIVERO¡¡

Me pondre a leer ese tutorial DOSMETROS¡¡


GRACIAS COMPAÑEROS HABER SI PUEDO RECUPERARLAS..


----------

